# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test Enanthate + Dianabol 12 week cycle - Weekly Updates -

## codeegee

Hey everyone,

Well, for starters, I know there's a lot of beginners on the forums, especially with stats remotely similar to mine, so I figured I'd do my best at keeping a detailed blog of my first AAS cycle. I'll be doing at least one update a week, and will also answer as best I can any questions any of you might have. I'll be keeping you up to date on strength+size gains / sides / stories, etc. 

Before I go any further, I reckon "WTF STATS!?" is on a lot of your guys' minds, so I'll go ahead and jump into that.

- 22 years old
- 6'0 - 195 lbs - 12% BF
- Training for 5 years (4+ days a week), in addition to playing in many sports leagues (volleyball, soccer, basketball, floor hockey)
- No previous cycle experience
- Only really got my diet in check the past couple of years. I won't lie to you all and say my day consists of tuna, chicken breasts and brown rice, but I do stay away from any sorts of junk food (chips, candy, chocolate, etc), fast food, frozen meals, so on and so forth.

The next thing that might come to a lot of people's minds is "You're only 22, your endocrine system is still producing a lot of natural test, you're nowhere near your natural potential!"

To address this simply and give you a little bit of background, I graduated being 5'11 and 175lbs. I was quite disciplined when it came to training throughout high school, and regardless of what I ate, never missing meals, I could never put on weight. Essentially, I'm what people call a "hard-gainer". After countless tub's and tub's of Muscle Juice and other various weight gainers, I've only been able to see results the last couple years after focusing on my diet in other areas and cleaning it up. Although I feel I haven't FULLY reached my natural potential, I believe I'm quite close to it. My dad at my age was 6'0 - 180lbs and very lean, and being the middle aged brother in my family, I definitely stick out when it comes to size. 

So all that being said, after being at 195lbs for the past year, even after changing my diet, my workout routines, etc, I'm slightly losing motivation at the gym when the reflection in the mirror everyday doesn't seem to change. I won't go on any further for now, but if anyone has questions about what I've done for dieting / workout routines, etc, feel free to let me know and I'll answer those. I even gave a shot with a personal trainer earlier this year for a couple months, but after following every word of advice for 8 weeks and not seeing any development, I lost hope in those personal trainers who walk around the gym expecting to have loyal customers when they are smaller / more out of shape then I am.

Ok, sorry to bore you all with that, let's get into the cycle details! I'll be running a 12 week Test Enanthate cycle, kickstarting it with 4 weeks of Dianabol . I'll have Liquidex on hand for AI, and my PCT will consist of clomid / nolvadex . Here's what my dosing looks like:

Week 1 - 12 [ Test E bi-weekly Monday + Thursday at 200mgs/shot ]
Week 1 - 04 [ Dbol spread out ED at 30/30/40/40 for weeks 1/2/3/4 ]

Liquidex on hand should sides start showing, will dose at .25 EOD if needed.

PCT ( will begin 2 weeks after last Test E shot, so essentially weeks 15 - 18)

Week 15-18 [ Nolva ED at 40/40/20/20 ]
Week 15-18 [ Clomid ED at 70/70/35/35 ]

I'll be looking at taking in about 2700-3000 calories daily, with roughly 350g of protein ( aided with protein shakes of course). I take in about 6-8 meals / snacks throughout the day, and drink 3-4L of water.

My supplements for the cycle will be the following:
- Universal Animal Pak's (has Uni-Liver + milk thistle, etc)
- Whey / Casein protein shakes
- Jack3d / Anadraulic State as preworkout
- Waxy Maize during workout
- ZMA / Fish Oil's
( In case you're wondering about BCAA's, between my preworkouts / proteins / animal pak's , I get a fairly nice BCAA profile )

I've been told over-training is a common problem during cycles, so my weekly workout regimen is as follows.

Day 1 - Chest + Biceps ( 4 + 3 workouts [ 21 sets ] )
Day 2 - Back + Triceps ( 5 + 3 workouts [ 24 sets ] )
Day 3 - Shoulders + Forearms + Traps ( 4 + 2 + 1 workouts [ 21 sets ] )
Day 4 - Legs + Core ( 5 + 3 workouts [ 24 sets ] )

I'll be doing 30 minutes of cardio ( 15 minutes before and after workout ) on these days, and if I do go a 5th / 6th day, it'll be light cardio / weights.

I'm having a few problems with adding pictures from the past few years to show you a bit of my background. Hopefully the attachments worked, my apologies if they didn't.

My cycle started today on November 1st, 2010. Just wanted to let everyone know, despite being very nervous for my first pin, I think my excitement over took it. Did it in my bedroom in my right glute. Although it was a little tough to twist and administer it myself, I almost laughed at how little pain there was, for what I had anticipated anyway. Roughly 18 hours later I'm feeling a slight knot / pain in my right glute, as I had anticipated, no swelling or nothing unbearable in the slightest bit.  :Smilie: 

Also, to give you guys an idea of where I'm starting with weights... Haven't touched my ORM's in a very long time, so I'll just give you a few exercises and what I do for weight. Nothing overly impressive, but will give you an idea in the weeks to come of the strength development I'll be making...

Barbell Benchpress - 3 x 8 with 205
Squats - 3 x 10 with 185
Deadlifts - 3 x 8 with 185

Remember, if you have any questions feel free to post them here and I'll do my best at answering them ASAP, also, I'll try to do picture updates every couple weeks if there is any noticeable gains.

Cheers everyone, and happy reading!

cgee.

P.S the pictures are from 2006 (joeboxers) / 2008 (mirror picture) / 2010 (spring for the side picture and about a month ago for the back picture)

----------


## frank784

Couple of quick things:

1. How much are you currently eating....Everyone is a hard gainer....if you can't gain with food then you aren't eating enough...I weight 185 and my maintenance is at 3000 so I recommend looking that over.

2. Your lifts are telling me that you need more time in the gym...no offense, but at 195 you should be squatting and deadlifting more that 185lbs for reps. 

3. Best of luck with your cycle. Eat hard, lift hard, and results will come, but remember to keep the gains your PCT needs to be on point as well as your diet.

----------


## codeegee

1. I take in roughly 2700 calories a day. 3000 maintenance at 185? Well, I'll definitely boost my caloric intake to 3300-3500 if that's the case for the duration of the cycle, (in addition to afterwards, I realize gains aren't gonna last if your dieting doesn't last either).

2. I hear ya in the weights department, and I guess they're a bit misleading. When I squat with that weight my ass touches the ground, and my deadlifts are quite slow, there isn't any jerking motions / dropping motions. If I go heavy for a couple months at 3 sets of 6 or 5x5 then I'll tend to go a bit heavier with not as clean reps. Because I haven't done my ORM's in a while, I don't want to give a false estimate, but I can appreciate your concerns here...

3. Cheers mate, I know there's gonna be some inevitable criticism here, which is fine and always welcome. More importantly though, I made this post for others looking at similar cycle with similar stats, a lot of people out there looking to cycle probably don't even bother posting in here first, so I guess this is somewhere to start for them. As for PCT, I hope mine looks good, did quite a bit of extensive research in that department, only thing I might change is bumping up the clomid.

----------


## frank784

Yeah I am a little under 3000 but very close. Take a look at the Benedict Formula within the link below:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...nd-sample-diet...

In order to properly bulk you need to know your maintenance calories and move up from there. I used to gain at 3000 but as time went on I stopped gaining so moved the cals up till I saw the scale go up. I'm not a big fan of eating as much as I do, but that's life....if you want to be big, eat big. 

Best of luck with your cycle and keep us posted on your results.

----------


## tjax03

> 1. * I take in roughly 2700 calories a day.* 3000 maintenance at 185? Well, I'll definitely boost my caloric intake to 3300-3500 if that's the case for the duration of the cycle, (in addition to afterwards, I realize gains aren't gonna last if your dieting doesn't last either).
> 
> 2. I hear ya in the weights department, and I guess they're a bit misleading. When I squat with that weight my ass touches the ground, and my deadlifts are quite slow, there isn't any jerking motions / dropping motions. If I go heavy for a couple months at 3 sets of 6 or 5x5 then I'll tend to go a bit heavier with not as clean reps. Because I haven't done my ORM's in a while, I don't want to give a false estimate, but I can appreciate your concerns here...
> 
> 3. Cheers mate, I know there's gonna be some inevitable criticism here, which is fine and always welcome. More importantly though, I made this post for others looking at similar cycle with similar stats, a lot of people out there looking to cycle probably don't even bother posting in here first, so I guess this is somewhere to start for them. As for PCT, I hope mine looks good, did quite a bit of extensive research in that department, only thing I might change is bumping up the clomid.


There is your main problem. You can't expect to grow eating that amount of food at your size. I suggest that before you jump into this you really learn to eat. Even with steroids , you will just lose your gains when you stop if you don't increase your food intake.

----------


## codeegee

UPDATE -

It's been a week since my first pin. Just did my third pin today (alternating glutes so I'm only hitting them once a week each... if they become tender or anything I'll try delts / quads, but fine so far.)

Was a bit nervous for my first pin, but it went extraordinarily well. No pain, no vein, very easy. My glutes were pretty sore for the following 24-48 hours, but I heard that's to be expected with hitting virgin muscles, nothing unbearable either.

Dbol at 30mgs (taking it when I wake up, mid - day and right before bed). I've been drinking 3-4L of water daily, in addition have been taking in 3200-3500 calories. 

It sucks cause when I started the cycle I also just got hit with a cold, and it's just starting to go away now, so it's been tough to really notice any gains at the gym strength wise... but let me tell you, stepping on the scale today was MONEY!

I always hit the gym at the same time, and I never fluctuate more then a couple lbs, or haven't since summer anyway. I leaned down to about 188lbs + 10% bf before the cycle started, and currently I'm up to 196lbs! I feel great  :Smilie:  Today was the first day where it felt like my cold had finally gone away, trained legs at the gym. Although I didn't increase the weights for anything, I seemed to breeze through my sets a bit easier... Not having to take as long of breaks, go for water as much, etc...

I'm looking forward for the week to come, and hoping to break 200lbs by next Monday. Got my ARR stuff in this past week so my PCT is in check and AI on hand  :Smilie:  If there's big gains come next week I'll snap some pics, cheers!

----------


## codeegee

To anyone who does care, sorry for the time in between updating... I didn't notice anything substantial so there wasn't much to add... Anyhow, here's a few updates to whom it may concern.

I have 4 days left (From today) with my dbol . did 4 weeks, taking it ED at 30/30/40/40 (weeks 1-4). I shot up to about 196 after the first 2 weeks, but I've been hanging around there pretty consistently. I have a friend who did the identical cycle but started a month ahead of me, and he said he didn't notice much size increase till the test kicked in through weeks 5-9, so I'm pretty excited for that... I'll definitely keep everyone posted in the size department, but I'm hoping I can break 200 in the next 4 days.

Still pinning Monday mornings and thursday evenings. I've only been alternating glutes, and it's been easy mode. My glute might be a little sore 24-48 hours after the pin, but with each one its getting less and less, and again, nothing that isn't tolerable.

I've been keeping my calories fairly clean, and shoot for 3200-3500. Tons of rice + chicken, oatmeal, my homemade "protein pancakes", protein shakes, yogurt, vector, etc.

Now, haven't really noticed much in the strength department till this past week... and I gotta say, it's awesome.

Shoulder pressing went from doing 3 x with 60-65 ( 8 reps), and I'm now doing shoulder presses with 75 / 80 for 3 sets (8 reps).
Benchpressing from 205 - 225 (for 3 sets )
was doing tricep dips, 3 x 12 - now im doing weighted dips with 3 x 8 and 90lbs
deadlifts from 3x10 with 185 to 3x10 with 205
squats (they're pretty weak..) went from 3x10 with 185 to 3x10 with 205

but yeah, never would i have thought the strength gains would've been this huge.. I'm loving it! 

No acne sides that I've noticed (my skin feels a tad greasier, but I'm making sure to shower once or even twice a day)
notice some pretty bad cramping in my lower back, but i understand that's from the dbol, nothing unbearable though.
no signs of bloating / gyno, so all is well there  :Smilie: 

hopefully get back in a couple weeks (around week 5), if there's any questions feel free to shoot...
cheers!

----------


## frank784

I'm following your thread so please keep up posted on your results.....sounds like you are up 8lbs in a little over 3 weeks....mostly water imo from the dbol , but the test should start kicking in shortly and your results will come before you know it. 

I am actually on a cycle now, but a few days behind you from what it sounds like....today is 3 weeks for me and taking my shot tonight....I hit quads....have some good stuff and don't notice much pain.....not sure if the rest of the board agrees, but I'm finding that when I inject at night in my quads after my leg workout, I really don't feel a thing...I always use a new needle and take a shower after and massage the muscle....It's super easy and painless......if your having a lot of pain I suggest to warm up the liquid before you inject (roll the syringe in your hands for a few mins), inject, massage the area, the shower and massage the area....works for me so maybe it will work for you. 

I am up 13lbs as of today so keep eating....I'm up to 4000 plus a day now and if the scale flattens out I eat more. I don't think my strength has kicked in much yet, but I feel more focused in the gym. I am decent at deadlifts and do 315 for reps....went up super easy last Sat so I'm with ya....can't wait for the strength to kick in! Best of luck and happy holidays.

----------


## Ramaudio_inc

on the exact same cycle... I have put on a TON more weight than you have.. but you were about 4% leaner than me when you started.. I'm up 19lbs in 3wks... some water... a little fat.. but I'd say 10lbs muscle  :Smilie:  i'm also BLASTING the fridge.. around 4500 cals/day  :Smilie:

----------


## codeegee

Hey good to hear guys! Yeah, to be honest I think I can really notice, if anything, my shoulders getting a little more round / defined. The striations are bulging and my buddy even commented on them... Other then that I'm trying not to be a "biased" opinion of myself, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't expecting some serious results come week 5.

What are your guys stats like size wise? You mention your at 4000/4500 cals a day, which is a ton! Just curious what your frame is, cause if you're similar to mine I'll definitely try adding on an extra weight gain shake / quick meal to add some extra cals. It sucks cause all the weight gain came in the first 2 weeks, then for the past week and a half I haven't really budged... Definitely gonna try 4000 cals the next week to see if I can break 200  :Smilie: 

Also, I don't have any pain injecting, just some muscle soreness in the 24-48 hours to follow, but again, with each pin its getting less and less, and even after the first pin, it wasn't anything unbearable. (I do hold the test in a clenched fist for a few minutes before injection, and after a shower).

Only a few days behind me and up 13 lbs? very nice frank. And ram, up 19lbs in 3 weeks!? you're a beast dude!!

Keep it up guys, I'm trying to stay as lean as I can putting on this weight as well, I'm really not looking to bloat up... My friends would definitely call me on something if I put on 20 lbs in 3 weeks, lol, but I definitely do need to eat more!

Strength gains will come man, I noticed at first a lot more focus / pumping out my normal sets a lot easier, then I tried adding a few lbs and that's when I really noticed some str. gains.. Anyway, I'll keep you guys posted, stay tuned for week 5 results  :Smilie:

----------


## frank784

I get 4000 minimum, but there are days I get 4500. When I bulk I use a 50/30/30 (Carbs/Protein/Fat)....What really helped me is I just switched proteins to something that I don't feel is terrible so it's been easier throwing in an extra shake if needed. 

My starting stats are 27 (28 in Jan), 185lbs starting, haven't tested bf recently but I would say 14% ish from previous numbers....last i tested it was 15 and i can tell i have lost fat since then. I work out 4 days a week and think i have a decent split. My real strength difference i am seeing is in my legs....I don't squat anymore since I hurt my back, but will start again soon, but have recently started to hack squat and leg press. I also think that deadlifts should be done weekly and are a true way of adding mass.

I can't wait for my strength to kick in as well....keep working hard and you will get there!

----------


## danielmaco

Delete...

----------


## codeegee

Frank, that's awesome... Good news I weighed myself for the first time in over a week and I'm at 200lbs! Woo! So, so far I've put on 12lbs in 4 weeks, which isn't too bad since I don't think much of it is fat to be honest. I've been doing 4000 cals a day for the past few days, and will continue to do so (keeping them as clean as possible of course). I definitely make sure I do deadlifts once a week, and if I train any bodypart twice a week it's generally my legs.

Strength is coming soon buddy, I just rep'd 90x95x100's for incline double presses today at 8x8x6. My buddy couldn't believe it. My personal best going into that last chest workout was 90's for 1 set of 6-8. Can't wait to see what the next 4 weeks have in store, as I'm hoping to add about 20lbs of fairly lean mass by the end of this. ( halfway there  :Smilie:  ! )

----------


## frank784

Codee....Congrats on the 200 mark!!! Also, nice work on the double presses....Sounds like the strength gains are starting and the weeks to come will be fun! This Thursday makes 4 weeks for myself....this past Sunday was arm day and when I warmed up with 35lb DB Curls, they felt like they were 5lbs.....I am maxxing out Tricep pulldowns with great form for reps which i couldn't do before......I'm pretty excited.....nice job again and look forward to your weekly updates.

----------


## Jackhouse

I'm doing the exact same cycle as you and also am exactly 4 weeks in. Do you think your test has kicked in yet? I personally am running d-bol for 6 weeks to really make sure my Test-E has kicked in before I come off of the d-bol.

----------


## codeegee

Yeah, to be honest, I kept my eating at 4000 calories and I've dipped back to 196-198, think i let go of a little water weight since dropping the dbol (haven't touched it in a week). I'm waiting for size results from the test but I'm not seeing anything (first day of week 5 was today) I'm really hoping the next couple weeks brings a bit of size results, and I'm gonna keep at the 4000 calories, I'll let you know when they come.

Also, strength continues to go up, even after dropping the dbol, so the test is surely doing something. Deadlifted 255 (recent heaviest was 225) for 8 reps on my third set today, no straps / belt, felt great. tricep dips with 2 x 45 plates, loving it  :Smilie: 

also, even though I've put on about 8 -10 lbs at 5 weeks in, i definitely think I'm getting leaner, my abs are a lot more visible now then they were when I started, so that's good  :Smilie:

----------


## frank784

I know a lot of people worry about the scale and I am guilty of that too at times, but the mirror should tell you a lot. I wouldn't worry too much about dropping a couple pounds, but if you see you are losing/flattening I would up the cals again. 

I get every bit of 4000 a day and weigh myself often so my idea is that if I stop gaining then i need to eat more. I know diet is the most important part of gaining so keep it up. Do you write down what you eat and the macros each day? I ask because in the past I would "eat a ton", but after writing things down I wasn't close to where I thought I was. Anytime I bulk I also eat a ton of carbs.....might not work for some, but it does for me. 

Best of luck.

----------


## frank784

Just got back from the gym and I lost around 4lbs since last week....dropped the Dbol last week. I am assuming it's mostly water as my abs are starting to get more defined and my waist has gone down around half inch or more.....looks like the dbol is just pulling some of the water.......keep up the good work.

----------


## Stephen73ta

You should get a personal trainer. How do you hurt your back squatting 185 lbs? Start hitting that chest with reps in the 10-15 ranges as well as legs.. I feel like you don't have enough hard work and proper training under your belt to begin cycling. But, you've already started so keep eating a lot and keep that rep range higher.. Maybe I over looked it, but what are your goals from this cycle? What are you hoping to achieve?

----------


## frank784

> You should get a personal trainer. How do you hurt your back squatting 185 lbs? Start hitting that chest with reps in the 10-15 ranges as well as legs.. I feel like you don't have enough hard work and proper training under your belt to begin cycling. But, you've already started so keep eating a lot and keep that rep range higher.. Maybe I over looked it, but what are your goals from this cycle? What are you hoping to achieve?


Sorry was this meant for me or Codee? If it was meant for me I didn't hurt it squatting 185lbs....that's the weight i started my cycle at. I don't squat because i hurt my back doing DL before and have now moved to Sumo....I have had a personal trainer for around 16 months now and put on around 30ish pounds natural before starting AAS. 

If it was not meant for me my apologies.

----------


## Bigd89

How's the progress so far bro? If you could post some pics and stats that would be great.

----------


## beeazy

yea progress?

----------


## flexandex

hey bro i'll deff be following along with your thread! keep the updates coming.

stop by mine aswell  :Big Grin: 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...11-gt-15-05-11.

----------


## codeegee

Hey sorry for the long delay guys, got carried away with holidays and such... no excuses, I do apologize for the delay though.

Anyways, I'll give anyone who's interested an update on the complete cycle results, I have to say I didn't put on as much weight as I wanted averaging 4000 calories a day, but the muscle I put on was very lean, and didn't seem to bloat at all.

So when I started the cycle I slimmed down (got my BF as low as possible) to about 188 - hit 205 around week 9, sitting just above 200 now (201-203 fluctuates) for a gain of roughly 15lbs.

The mass I got is very lean, if anything I feel like my BF has gone down, upper legs, shoulders, triceps and abs are noticeably more ripped.

Barbell Benchpress - 3 x 8 with 205
Squats - 3 x 10 with 185
Deadlifts - 3 x 8 with 185

were my stats before, now I'm up to

Barbell Benchpress - 3 x 8 with 225 x 235 x 245
Squats - 3 x 10 with 225 x 245 x 265
Deadlifts - 3 x 8 with 225 x 245 x 275

Shoulder pressing 85's for 3 x 8
Tricep dipping with 2x45 plates for 3 x 8

All in all I am VERY happy with my strength gains, and my size gains again, not as much as I had originally anticipated, but then again I was shooting for about 20lbs but assuming it'd be a bit bloated, so 15lbs of lean muscle I'm definitely happy with. Just finished my last week of pinning (last week), starting PCT in 2 weeks.

Sure I could've waited a few more years in retrospect, but I'm quite happy with my results, and I don't feel it was a mistake to give it a shot. I also feel the added bit of discipline I put myself through on this cycle will stay consistent with me now that I've fallen into a good routine.

If anyone has any questions feel free to let me know, and best of luck to you all!

(P.S ) if I get a chance in the next week or two I'll snap a couple pics of me at 200lbs+. Cheers guys.

----------


## TheStrongOne

You've been saying that for your last three posts man just snap a couple pics and post them brotha! Your gains were decent I'm assuming do to age and or genetics. 

I'm planning on doing the same cycle(first time trying dbol ) I'm hoping to get 15-20lbs of as much lean muscle mass as possible...

----------


## SlimJoe

How's it going

----------


## amcon

good documentation... you have study well luke, may the steroids forces be with you

lol 

this shoud be a outline for for first timeres to research and detail there success

----------


## CleanCut

Nice work buddy! I'm on my 4th week of my cycle, can't wait to start seeing lean solid gains!

----------


## MasterKevin

good luck bro very interested as im the same age as you  :Smilie:

----------


## LubbockTX

I'm similar in size. I'm about 5 years older and squat and deadlift quite a bit more. I'm wanting to do a cycle similar to this. I have on hand SuperTest 400mg (2x 10ml vials). Can some of you veterans help with a good dosage since it's 400mg/CC? Also, would you recommend Dbol or another product to stack with this? It will be my 3rd cycle, and i'm anxious to get started once i find a supplier for dbol.

----------

